# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Проблема с распайкой

## rootman

Помогите пожалуйста ,если кто чем может.
Вопрос следующий : Необходимо было перепаять обычные наушники
на 4х пиновый джек.(для использования в телефоне нокиа 8800)
Я всё сделал правильно...но телефон не принимает устройство т.к.
не видит микрофон...(его попросту нет)...
Что мне нужно припаять к контакту предназаначеному для микрофона
массу или провод от динамика какого нибудь..И
Вопрос так поставлен ,потому что в процессе паяния я допускал неаккуратности и по ошибке что то напутал...телефон устройство принял..но играло очень тихо...
Позже даже этого результата повторно достичь не удалось....

----------


## SMARTER

Могу посоветовать толко одно: повнимательнее всматривайся в схему и постарайся не криворучить. Опыт - штука сурьёзная, приходит не скоро: по себе знаю.

----------


## rootman

Дело в том ,что толковой схемы на 4х пиновый джек нет в инете

----------


## SMARTER

Тогда может быть тебе нужен специальный адаптер. Посмотри, может подойдет. И не нужно будет дальше корячиться.;)

----------

